# mt. trashmore



## Rockstar

a buddy of mine made a good suggestion on trying out trashmore today... i've heard from plenty of people that there are big stripers in there. where would be my best bet to fish from shore? do i need a freshwater fishing license to fish brackish water? am i waisting my time? it's either trashmore, or hoping there's some speckles hanging around the tidal creeks.


----------



## AL_N_VB

StillSkatin said:


> a buddy of mine made a good suggestion on trying out trashmore today... i've heard from plenty of people that there are big stripers in there. where would be my best bet to fish from shore? do i need a freshwater fishing license to fish brackish water? am i waisting my time? it's either trashmore, or hoping there's some speckles hanging around the tidal creeks.



me and the family go to Trashmore,alot and around the water,you can see fish breakin the surface.

gonna take the yak out there and see what happens


----------



## Rockstar

Nserch4Drum said:


> gonna take the yak out there and see what happens


i'll make sure to bring plenty of extra 8oz. sinkers with me  

hah let me know when and if yah do, i'd really like to see if the action is as good as i've heard it gets. my buddy's boss claims to have caught a 32" in there at the beginning of the month... i remember fishin in those little rowboats years ago with my dad and catchin' some mutant carp. anyone know if there's any other fish hangin' out in there. i'll look into the license thing, pretty sure that's more saltwater than anything...unless you can catch crabs in freshwater. any artificial suggestions anyone? probably just toss sassy shads, bucktails, topwater lures, etc.


----------



## AL_N_VB

fishin Trashmore is like feeshin in the HD...ain't no feesh in them waters...and would debate or rather,you'd have to kill me to eat anything caught there........guess is just me,but eatin fish from an artifical lake,built besides a rehibilitaed trash dump....well err  ....Ain't fer me.....I'll letcha know if'n theres any 3 eyed feeshes,like the ones on the Simpsons


----------



## Rockstar

yeah definitely wouldn't eat anything out of those water. what's crazy is you'll still see some people crabbing there in the summer time. just tryin' to get some pullage before march comes around...hell i don't care if there's fish there or not. just gettin' some casts in and sayin' i went fishing is good enough for me.


----------



## striperswiper

trashmore is awesome i've caught stripers,catfish,carp,bass and even a koi and albino oscar in there ,there are two lakes at trashmore so when you go there make sure you go to the freshwater lake the brakish water part thats there sux the best baits are chicken liver, bread, and cut bait preferraly white perch you can catch them there on night crawlers, ive caught bass, walleye, and stripers on bread and chicken liver there but liver is the best

PS most of the best fishing is by the docks there are some big bass and walleye there and to catch them use a june bug colored zoom plastic worm 


Good Luck


----------



## NTKG

by the way guys, this year there is a freshwater/saltwater combo license


----------



## Rockstar

i fished back in that lynnhaven river spot with some light tackle today. tossed a few plastics and topwater lures, no action whatsoever...kinda got there late in the tide but it was just nice being out there enjoying the weather and getting a chance to cast that new setup. i'm assuming the freshwater is the large lake is freshwater (if you want to even call it 'fresh' water) and the lake behind the smaller hill is brackish?


----------



## Caught Myself

Yeah, that combo license is the way to go. I didn't think I'd need it but I've had a lot of fun catching white perch in the Northwest River. And some small stripers, too. When I got the license online, I printed out 10 copies. I have one in the truck, one in my wallet and one in every tackle box.


----------



## PJDSR

Where is Mt Trashmore?


----------



## glen721

If you do catch anything in the main lake throw it back. I don't think it is connected to the smaller one. That water is polluted. They used to rent out paddleboats and canoes there and I think they used to sell bait at that building near the docks when I was a kid. I definetly remember them having pictures of the kind of fish you catch in that building. 

Anyways I was there about 5 or 6 years ago and I asked a park employee why they didn't rent boats out anymore and he told me that it was because of the pollution in the lake and that was also why they weren't trying to promote fishing also. Whether this is true or not I don't know. It does makes sense since Mount trashmore is of course just an old landfill turned park.


----------



## johnnyleo11

MT Trashmore is in Virginia Beach. Take the Princess Anne Exit off of 264. If you ever drive to Virginia Beach in the summer, look to your right as you pass that exit and you will see a hill out of nowhere. History books will tell you that there shouldn't be such terrain in an area like Virginia Beach. It's because it once was a landfill and the city covered it up with dirt and clean fill. It is now a city park.


----------



## johnnyleo11

*Glenn*

Good on ya for entering the realm of supporters! Now will you use your magic powers for good or evil?


----------



## PJDSR

*Thanks for the info on Mt Trashmore*

I will be sure to steer clear.


----------



## glen721

Actually that's exit 17A which is the South Independence Blvd. And to answer your question Johnny, I'd have to say I'm just here to get help from and to help my fellow anglers.


----------



## johnnyleo11

Glenn,

Thanks for the backup on which exit it is! I haven't been down in the area for 9 months and don't remember exit numbers at all. I used to live at Chick's Beach and worked down in Pungo and I sure miss living and working at prime fishing waters. Used to fish Sandbridge after work and would also hit Chicks at night. Now I work amongst concrete buildings in downtown DC.


----------



## HighCap56

If you catch any of those mutant, glow in the dark, Trashmore Fishies, be sure and post a pic for our entertainment.


----------



## cocoflea

Thanks for asking the question and all of the answers I go by Mt Trashmore everytime I visit VA. beach(which lately has been at least 5 times a year) My Grand Daughter lives 5 minutes from there a I was wondering what was in the water there.


----------



## Sledge142

*Trashmore?*

Are you guys talking about the lake you can see from 264...or am I missing something?...


----------



## Rockstar

you're thinking of the right place. the brackish water is what you're seeing, behind the hill is the docks and freshwater lake.


----------



## rattler

secret spot...the canals around greenbrier mall...so its said, anyway...haven't tried it yet but they keep telling me...


----------



## Rockstar

i heard the crappie action was awesome this year in those lakes by greenbrier... don't think i'd eat any fish out of them waters either.


----------



## glen721

I used to catch catfish and small mouth bass in those canals or ponds or whatever you want to call them. The last time was about ten years ago. The fish we caught weren't something to brag about, but there were fish in there. All those canals along Greenbrier are connected and I've fish in other ones also like the one near those townhouses by the YMCA. Go out there and try it, I'm sure there are fish out there. Maybe you'll catch those catfish that we threw back ten years ago. That's plenty of time to grow. Another spot are the lakes on Landstown right by Princess Anne Park and the Amphitheater.


----------

